# 2 doors opening into each other.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Install a hindge stop.
Just knock out the pin set the stop in place and tap the pin back in place.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1BDC0F2F9B32CC941A28C807B018B54BD27D8&first=1


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

If there's a stop then the doors can't open more than half way. And one is an entrance door. Eek


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

Depends how much work you want to put in.

What does the interior door open into? if there is room maybe reverse the door so it opens inwards IE remove the casing, door and door jamb, and reverse the whole thing, reinstall casing. You may have to deal with a gap where the casing meets the baseboards. Or possibly replace with a pocket door.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

chrisBC said:


> Depends how much work you want to put in.
> 
> What does the interior door open into? if there is room maybe reverse the door so it opens inwards IE remove the casing, door and door jamb, and reverse the whole thing, reinstall casing. You may have to deal with a gap where the casing meets the baseboards. *Or possibly replace with a pocket door*.


That is what I was about to suggest....assuming that one door is a closet....

What does the entrance door go to?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Hinge door stop way less work.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=hinge%20door%20stop&sugexp=chrome,mod%3D6&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=g9BlUISEK8n1qAGTl4HgDw&biw=1091&bih=740&sei=htBlUJyrDov7qAHNqoG4Cg


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

chrisBC said:


> Depends how much work you want to put in.
> 
> What does the interior door open into? if there is room maybe reverse the door so it opens inwards IE remove the casing, door and door jamb, and reverse the whole thing, reinstall casing. You may have to deal with a gap where the casing meets the baseboards. Or possibly replace with a pocket door.


The picture is accurate. The door on the right is an exit door; the one on the left is to a stairwell going down so it can't be changed; it won't clear the sloped ceiling.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not following you, right now the doors can not be opened up more then 90 deg.'s All a hindge stop will do is stop the two doors from opening so far the knobs hit.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mount a roller stop on one door. It will save the hinge screws and be much cheaper than a new door configuration.



http://absupply.net/don-jo-1486-4-12-straight-roller-bumper-24382.aspx


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

i dont know why you want to change it, ive got doors like this in my master bath and i LOVE them. if both doors are open, it stops someone from pushing the exit door open. Added security. I love it. If you want to change it, i agree with maintenance.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I have one of these mounted to the top of one of the doors, it works pretty well.

You have to mark a spot and see if it works to make sure the point you pick does not "slide off" one of the doors when they reach a certain point.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno what you mean by "exit door." Guess it depends on which room you're in.:wink:
But you have a safety issue. One of those doors needs to open away from this side.
If one of the doors is open, it colud prevent other door from opening, trapping some one on other side. It does not matter if there is another exit on other side, it could be blocked as well.
Or scary goblin could be coming up stairs.


----------



## JaCor (Oct 3, 2021)

Squeakyhinge said:


> Sorry no pics. They swing in, are hinged in the corner, and the knobs run into eachother.
> 
> My solution is a springy door stop, mounted high, on a two inch block/spacer (so the stop reaches beyond two door knobs).
> 
> Kind of would look hokey, but can't think of another way.





Squeakyhinge said:


> Sorry no pics. They swing in, are hinged in the corner, and the knobs run into eachother.
> 
> My solution is a springy door stop, mounted high, on a two inch block/spacer (so the stop reaches beyond two door knobs).
> 
> Kind of would look hokey, but can't think of another way.


I have a similar problem where the doors are adjacent to each other. One is an exterior door and the other a basement door. We just have to be careful not to leave the basement door open. Thought about changing the basement door to swing in but not sure how well that would work because to open the door, one would have to back down the stairs a few steps!


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

"A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, *provided a door does not swing over the stairs*."
You'll be better off changing the hand of the door.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Having the hinges in the corner as shown would have been the best had one or both doors been for closets.

Hinge stops, including wedges picked up and inserted under the hinge, are very bad for doors. If too much force is applied to the door then the door or the spot on the door jamb where the hinge is positioned can be severely damaged.

Another idea is replacing one or both with bifold doors, hinged to the far door jambs. This might even allow opening into a stairwell without overhanging stairs or hitting a ceiling sloping down.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

GrayHair said:


> "A floor or landing is not required at the top of an interior flight of stairs, including stairs in an enclosed garage, *provided a door does not swing over the stairs*."
> You'll be better off changing the hand of the door.


Didn't know that. The two house we owned before this had doors swing into a stairwell with no landing. If I am following correctly.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

AllanJ said:


> Hinge stops are very bad for doors. If too much force is applied to the door then the door or the spot on the door jamb where the hinge is positioned can be severely damaged.


I can attest to them being hard on casings. Replaced one here because of them.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Mike Milam said:


> Didn't know that. The two house we owned before this had doors swing into a stairwell with no landing. If I am following correctly.


Saw it many times myself in older homes. No idea when it became part of the code.

Hinge stops are nothino more than a lever and fulcrum trying to lift the hinge off the door frame. Length of the lever equates to the width of the door. Think about it.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

I mounted a wooden triangle about 8" x 4" x ~8", on top of one door with the 8" side against the one door surface & the 4" side away from the hinged side.

It permits one door to just clear the other door if the triangle height is correct.
The doors cannot lock together.
Make a cardboard prototype first.

The other door edge slides up the triangle so keep the triangle long side waxed, as a lubricant. Then the triangle peak slides against the other door surface; this leaves marks but those marks don't draw your eye.


----------

